# Pruning saws



## WinslowGonzalez (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi! What are best pruning saws?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 7, 2019)

WinslowGonzalez said:


> Hi! What are best pruning saws?



Silky. There's other brands out there that are said to be useable, but if you're after the "best" it's Silky. Good luck choosing a model though, they make about 2000 different configurations. We use the finest tooth Gomtaro for pruning apple trees and I have a Zubat arborist for large cuts. Also a Hayauchi pole saw which is a great tool.


----------



## ATH (Jul 7, 2019)

+1 for Silky.

If I had just 1 it would be a straight blade medium tooth Tsurugi because it is versatile. I use the Sugoi more often...but it is too big for many cuts.

I have 3 or 4 other models, but those are the 2 I use most.

I have the Hayate pole saw and like that. The Hayauchi is lighter...


----------



## sb47 (Sep 4, 2019)

Corona Razor saws are pretty good hand saws and are affordable at about 20 bucks each.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 5, 2019)

sb47 said:


> Corona Razor saws are pretty good hand saws and are affordable at about 20 bucks each.


I'm a pretty big Corona hand tools fan myself. Well constructed, great price, and readily available at almost any hardware store.


----------

